# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Perse Zoti nuk e mund te keqen?

## EuroStar1

_Nje thenje qe me te vertet ka nje pikpyetje te madhe, por valle a gjendet nje shpjegim ?_

_A mund te ma shpjegojn besimtaret se si qendron e verteta ?_

_"Ose zoti do ta ndalojë të keqen, por nuk mundet; Ose mundet, por nuk do; Ose as nuk mundet dhe as nuk do. N.q.s. do, por nuk mundet, atëherë është i pazot. N.q.s. mundet, por nuk do, atëherë është dashakeq. Por n.q.s. zoti edhe mundet edhe do ta ndalojë të keqen, atëherë nga vjen e keqja në këtë botë?"
— Epikuri_

Faleminderit per pergjigjet e juaja

----------


## strange

E kam lexuar por nuk e di se ku: Asgjë ne jete nuk ndodh rastesisht!

----------


## EuroStar1

> E kam lexuar por nuk e di se ku:* Asgjë ne jete nuk ndodh rastesisht!*


Atehere cila eshte pergjigja jote ?

----------


## EuroStar1

_Nese dikush ketu i shan fene dhe zotin tjetrit, menjeher shkruhen 100 faqe duke e mbrojtur me argumenta te llojllojshem
_
_Ku jan besimtaret qe shkruajn 100 faqe duke folur per fene ?_ 

_Nese dikujt i flet per fene, duhet te dish ti shpjegosh gjerat me elementare sic eshte edhe kjo pyetje._

Atehere ka ndonje besimtar qe i jep pergjigje kesaj pyetje ?

Me rrespekte dhe ne pritje te pergjgjes

----------


## strange

> Atehere cila eshte pergjigja jote ?


Përgjigjen time te dhashë! Ty pasi te duket vetja aq i mençur te besh pyetje te tilla, duhet te jesh edhe i afte te kuptosh atë çfarë te thash unë.

----------


## Bardhi

Zoti i ka planet e veta. Ai bene ate qe done. Ku e dime ne se cili eshte plani i tij.
TE VETMEN  GJE  QE  NE  DUHET  TA THEMI  EDHE  ATE SHPESH ESHTE;
O  ZOTE U   BEFTE  VULLNESA  E JOTE.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Përgjigjen time te dhashë! Ty pasi te duket vetja aq i mençur te besh pyetje te tilla, duhet te jesh edhe i afte te kuptosh atë çfarë te thash unë.


Pergjigja jote nuk permban asnje shpjegim

Poashtu edhe e Bardhit

----------


## maratonomak

[QUOTE=Destroyer-2010;2743613]_Nje thenje qe me te vertet ka nje pikpyetje te madhe, por valle a gjendet nje shpjegim ?_

_A mund te ma shpjegojn besimtaret se si qendron e verteta ?_

_"Ose zoti do ta ndalojë të keqen, por nuk mundet; Ose mundet, por nuk do; Ose as nuk mundet dhe as nuk do. N.q.s. do, por nuk mundet, atëherë është i pazot. N.q.s. mundet, por nuk do, atëherë është dashakeq. Por n.q.s. zoti edhe mundet edhe do ta ndalojë të keqen, atëherë nga vjen e keqja në këtë botë?"
 Epikuri_

Faleminderit per pergjigjet e juaja[/QUOT


Pak a shume te tille dileme kisha edhe une ne lidhje me Zotin HYJNINE qe ka shume emra, dhe para ca vitesh e mundova shpirtin tim per te kuptuar , ose per ta pranuar pa e kuptuar ZOTIN dhe menyren e tij ne lidhje me krijesat e tij me te preferuara qe jemi ne njerezit , por nuk ia dola mbane , dhe keshtu u dorezova , duke e mbajtur private kete dileme , derisa Zoti me dha urtesi dhe bindje , per ta pranuar dhe adhuruar dhe kaq .gjerat e tjera jane te teperta .


duhet te dish nje gje , nese me lejon te te them dicka ne lidhje me temen;
fete e kesaj bote nuk kane asnje lloj lidhje me Zotin e vertete , per kete duhet te jesh i sigurte , feja e vertete eshte dicka tjeter dhe kete e kupton vetem ai njeri qe e NJEH Zotin e vertete dhe TE VERTETEN.
sa per pyetjen tende nuk di ti pergjigjem ,por te keshilloj qe deshira jote per te mare nje pergjigje nuk do realizohet pasi kerkon arsyetim njerezor per dicka mbinjerezore .
vecse do tregosh qendrimin tend ndaj ZOTIT apo te ashtuquajturve fetare dhe nuk do arrish gje tjeter , pervecse do mbeshtillesh ne nje lemsh diskutimesh filozofiko-egoistesh dhe fetaro-fantikesh.

me vjen keq qe smunda ti pergjigjem pyetjes tende, 
ma bej hallal dhe shpenco 5 minuta dhe lezoje postin tim , ben vaki edhe te ndihmon , 
une kaq di kaq them por di vec nje gje , qe une di asgje .

----------


## EuroStar1

> Pak a shume te tille dileme kisha edhe une ne lidhje me Zotin HYJNINE qe ka shume emra, dhe para ca vitesh e mundova shpirtin tim per te kuptuar , ose per ta pranuar pa e kuptuar ZOTIN dhe menyren e tij ne lidhje me krijesat e tij me te preferuara qe jemi ne njerezit , por nuk ia dola mbane , dhe keshtu u dorezova , duke e mbajtur private kete dileme , derisa Zoti me dha urtesi dhe bindje , per ta pranuar dhe adhuruar dhe kaq .gjerat e tjera jane te teperta .
> 
> 
> duhet te dish nje gje , nese me lejon te te them dicka ne lidhje me temen;
> fete e kesaj bote nuk kane asnje lloj lidhje me Zotin e vertete , per kete duhet te jesh i sigurte , feja e vertete eshte dicka tjeter dhe kete e kupton vetem ai njeri qe e NJEH Zotin e vertete dhe TE VERTETEN.
> sa per pyetjen tende nuk di ti pergjigjem ,por te keshilloj qe deshira jote per te mare nje pergjigje nuk do realizohet pasi kerkon arsyetim njerezor per dicka mbinjerezore .
> _vecse do tregosh qendrimin tend ndaj ZOTIT_ apo te ashtuquajturve fetare dhe nuk do arrish gje tjeter , pervecse do mbeshtillesh ne nje lemsh diskutimesh filozofiko-egoistesh dhe fetaro-fantikesh.
> 
> me vjen keq qe smunda ti pergjigjem pyetjes tende, 
> ...


Faleminderit qe u mundove me menyren tende qe te marresh pjese ne kete teme delikate.
Une nuk dua te tregoj qendrimin tim ndaj Zotit, thjesht dua te di pergjgjen e kesaj pyetje.
Nese besimtaret jan gati te sakrifikojn edhe veten per fene dhe Zotin, ateher atyre nuk ju mungon asak dija rreth qendrimit te Zotit ndaj kesaj ceshtje
Prandaj dhe i pyes.
Te uroj gjith te mirat

----------


## daniel00

> _Nje thenje qe me te vertet ka nje pikpyetje te madhe, por valle a gjendet nje shpjegim ?_


  Po 




> _A mund te ma shpjegojn besimtaret se si qendron e verteta ?_


 Te verteta ka shume dhe shpesh sipas deshirave te njerezve , jane te kunderta keto palo te verteta  .




> [I][B]]Ose zoti do ta ndalojë të keqen, por nuk mundet;


 Jo 


> Ose mundet, por nuk do;


 Kjo eshte sjellje njeriu 


> Ose as nuk mundet dhe as nuk do.


 Cfare eshte e keqja ? Di ta thuash ? Origjina dhe çfare e perhap/percjell brez pas brezi . 



> . Por n.q.s. zoti edhe mundet edhe do ta ndalojë të keqen, atëherë nga vjen e keqja në këtë botë?"


Sikur ka nevoje te pyesesh ? Ti kur mendon nje te keqe , a nuk mendon fytyren e dikujt qe e ka shkaktuar ? Te keqijat jane me autorsi me ore e me deshmitar , prandaj ka gjygje te gjykata e faktit .

----------


## uvejsa

> _Nje thenje qe me te vertet ka nje pikpyetje te madhe, por valle a gjendet nje shpjegim ?_
> 
> _A mund te ma shpjegojn besimtaret se si qendron e verteta ?_
> 
> _"Ose zoti do ta ndalojë të keqen, por nuk mundet; Ose mundet, por nuk do; Ose as nuk mundet dhe as nuk do. N.q.s. do, por nuk mundet, atëherë është i pazot. N.q.s. mundet, por nuk do, atëherë është dashakeq. Por n.q.s. zoti edhe mundet edhe do ta ndalojë të keqen, atëherë nga vjen e keqja në këtë botë?"
> — Epikuri_
> 
> Faleminderit per pergjigjet e juaja


E mira dhe e keqja kane ekzistuar cdo here dhe kane per te ekzistuar deri ne Kijamet. Skenari eshte i tille ne kete bote *lufte mes se mires dhe se keqes*.
Zoti nuk ka pse ta ndaloje te keqen, perderisa Ai na ka pajisur me *mendje* dhe  na ka treguar se c'eshte e mira dhe c'eshte e keqja, dhe cilat jane pasojat e te dyjave. Ai na ka lene te lire te veprojme dhe eshte ne doren tone nese duam te jemi te mire apo te keqinje.

----------


## EuroStar1

> E mira dhe e keqja kane ekzistuar cdo here dhe kane per te ekzistuar deri ne Kijamet. Skenari eshte i tille ne kete bote *lufte mes se mires dhe se keqes*.
> _Zoti nuk ka pse ta ndaloje te keqen_, perderisa Ai na ka pajisur me *mendje* dhe  na ka treguar se c'eshte e mira dhe c'eshte e keqja, dhe cilat jane pasojat e te dyjave. Ai na ka lene te lire te veprojme dhe eshte ne doren tone nese duam te jemi te mire apo te keqinje.


Atehere Zoti nuk merr pjese fare se cfar bejne njerzit ?

Pra eshte kjo thenia tek pyetja ime :  _ N.q.s. mundet, por nuk do, atëherë është dashakeq._

----------


## uvejsa

> Atehere Zoti nuk merr pjese fare se cfar bejne njerzit ?
> 
> Pra eshte kjo thenia tek pyetja ime :  _ N.q.s. mundet, por nuk do, atëherë është dashakeq._


Ti fillimisht duhet t'i kuposh konceptet fetare qe ta besh kete pyetje.
Shembull ne Islam ne nuk mendojme qe jemi te krijuar per kete bote, por kjo bote eshte vetem rruga nga kalojme per te shkuar atje ku kemi destinacionin kryesor *Boten e Amshuar*.
Keshtuqe kjo bote eshte e mbushur me sprova te llojllojshme dhe nuk ka kuptim po te mos ekzistonte e keqja.
Pra shiko pertej kesaj bote, qe ta kuptosh se pse nje besimtar e beson qe Zoti mund ta largoje te keqen, por nuk e largon, pasiqe sic thashe me lart eshte skenari i tille "lufte mes se mires dhe se keqes". Ai na ka dhene mendjen per ta kuptuar se cila prej ketyre dy rrugeve duhet te pasohet dhe na ka dhuruar Shpallje qe vazhdimisht therret ne largim nga e keqja dhe pasim te se mires.

----------


## The_Capital

*Keto jane pyetje qe veshtir e kane besimtaret te ju pergjigjjen ndoshta edhe frigohen, sepse ketu nuk ka hoxhollar ose prifta ketu te gjithe jemi cka kemi lexuar libra, po na vetem libra kemi lexu kurgja me shum as nuk kemi studiuar ne ndonje universitet qe te marrim titullin prift ose hoxh qe me pas te ju japim me shlire pergjigjje, keshtu qe dikush frigohet te jape pergjigjje per arsye se mundet te bej ndonje mekat te madh ose nuk e din hiq pergjigjjen.

Por njeriu duhet ta dije se ne kete bote gjithmon do te sprovohet me sprova te ndryshme.

Sa i perket pyetjes nuk kam pergjigjje.
Pershendetje per ty per arsye se dukesh me ndryshe nga ateistat tjere me i edukuar/kulturuar.*

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ti fillimisht duhet t'i kuposh konceptet fetare qe ta besh kete pyetje.
> Shembull ne Islam ne nuk mendojme qe jemi te krijuar per kete bote, por kjo bote eshte vetem rruga nga kalojme per te shkuar atje ku kemi destinacionin kryesor *Boten e Amshuar*.
> Keshtuqe kjo bote eshte e mbushur me sprova te llojllojshme dhe nuk ka kuptim po te mos ekzistonte e keqja.
> Pra shiko pertej kesaj bote, qe ta kuptosh se pse nje besimtar e beson qe Zoti mund ta largoje te keqen, por nuk e largon, pasiqe sic thashe me lart eshte skenari i tille "lufte mes se mires dhe se keqes". Ai na ka dhene mendjen per ta kuptuar se cila prej ketyre dy rrugeve duhet te pasohet dhe na ka dhuruar Shpallje qe vazhdimisht therret ne largim nga e keqja dhe pasim te se mires.


Uvejsa feleminderit



> *Keto jane pyetje qe veshtir e kane besimtaret te ju pergjigjjen ndoshta edhe frigohen, sepse ketu nuk ka hoxhollar ose prifta ketu te gjithe jemi cka kemi lexuar libra, po na vetem libra kemi lexu kurgja me shum as nuk kemi studiuar ne ndonje universitet qe te marrim titullin prift ose hoxh qe me pas te ju japim me shlire pergjigjje,
> 
> 
> 
> Atehere si ka mundesi qe jepni shpjegime me siguri te madhe per fene dhe Zotin dhe nuk dini arsyet se pse( Zoti lejon ose nuk lejon) - (mundet apo nuk mundet)
> 			
> 		
> 
>  keshtu qe dikush frigohet te jape pergjigjje per arsye se mundet te bej ndonje mekat te madh ose nuk e din hiq pergjigjjen.
> ...


Pershendetje edhe per ju
Une nuk jam ateist.

Faleminderit per pjesmarrijen

----------


## The_Capital

> Pershendetje edhe per ju
> Une nuk jam ateist.
> 
> Faleminderit per pjesmarrijen




*Tash me çudit kur thu se nuk je ateist gjithe ato thenje andej te nenforumi agno-ateist.*

----------


## EuroStar1

> *Tash me çudit kur thu se nuk je ateist gjithe ato thenje andej te nenforumi agno-ateist.*


Cfar ka per tu cuditur ?

----------


## The_Capital

> Cfar ka per tu cuditur ?



*Thenje kunder fese, aty ka thenje edhe kunder Zotit.*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...82#post2743582

----------


## EuroStar1

> *Thenje kunder fese, aty ka thenje edhe kunder Zotit.*
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...82#post2743582


Po, por jan thenie kundra ati Zoti, qe feja na tregon me nje mal misteresh qe askush nuk i shpjegon, si ne rastin konkret

----------


## The_Capital

> Po, por jan thenie kundra ati Zoti, qe feja na tregon me nje mal misteresh qe askush nuk i shpjegon, si ne rastin konkret



*Aha po e kuptova flm.*

----------

